

Ocumetics Bionic Lens could give you vision 3x better than 20/20 - k2xl
http://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/ocumetics-bionic-lens-could-give-you-vision-3x-better-than-20-20-1.3078257

======
tim333
Seems a bit hyped up - my gran had a similar lens inserted in her eyes years
ago. I'm not sure how it's 'bionic' \- just looks like a well made plastic
lens.

